# wiper motor and washer



## arther (May 10, 2018)

hi my bessacarr e495 has developed a problem with the washer and wipers their not working has anyone had this problem before me i have checked all fuses that i can find but can not find a relay for it


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm no help on electrics arther but I just wanted to say welcome to the forum and to push your post up the list.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If it is a Fiat X250 variant then the wipers and washer functions are managed by the body computer. There is a separate fuse for the washer but if both the washers and wipers do not work then it points to the body computer as the stalk works directly into it and the wipers and washer get their operating 'signals' directly from it.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, it would help to know what year it is and what base vehicle edition.


----------



## Laika.brian (Sep 23, 2017)

First X250 washer also has a relay in the main fuse area engine bay, I have replaced the wiper motor on our unit recently.

the first sign of problem is the motor only worked on one stalk position and the auto position stop would not work, so to was wipe the windscreen I had to pull the stalk to the washer position and then move it to the only working wipe position, then it failed completely.

After replacement the washer wipe should work like this. when washer is activated the wiper is also activated by the controller the wiper sweeps a number of times then stops and finally sweeps once more.

hope this helps ! also if i can help more. new to forum so learning


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Brian - tho I see it says you joined last year. Good to see you posting.


----------



## Laika.brian (Sep 23, 2017)

Thank you Jean,

While I look at whats going on, we are new to motor homing and therefore have little experience . I have carried out some repairs to our unit and would always wish to help. its the collective knowledge which is so valuable.

Brian


----------

